

My Plan to Start Blogging More Consistently - rishtal
http://www.rishtal.com/post/29978591853/my-plan-to-start-blogging-more-consistently

======
PaulHoule
I was about to say this was an expression of unhealthy narcissism, then I
noticed that this is a thinly veiled ad for a product.

